# After a spay -- is it normal



## tiabia0 (Jul 12, 2007)

If the rabbit feels a bit cold? I was feeling my rabbits ears and she's usually warm but she's pretty cold. Is that okay or is there something I can do to make her more warm?


----------



## osprey (Jul 12, 2007)

Do you have access to a SnuggleSafe? It is a plastic thing that you can heat up in the microwave that can safely warm up an animal. pet places around here carry them. Has she eaten anything? Pooped? Cold ears can also be a sign of going into GI stasis, so please watch her carefully. Good Luck!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2007)

You can also fill a sock with rice, tie off the end and warm it in the microwave and give to her.


----------



## tiabia0 (Jul 12, 2007)

She has not pooped yet. She has been eating hay and she ate the small pieces of peach that I gave her. She also drank some water from a bowl I gave her. I've always had my rabbits in the basement which is my room and it's feeling a little cold so I was thinking that maybe why.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds good if she's eating that much already. Has she eaten any pellets?

Did you get ahold of some pain meds?


----------



## tiabia0 (Jul 12, 2007)

No, she refuses pellets. The vet said she doesn't need meds unless it's ovbious that she's miserable. She's walking around a tiny bit but her legs must be sore, she seems to be walking on them like they're made of glass!



I put a wash cloth in the dryer and once it's warm I'm going to put it by her.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2007)

As we said in the other thread, she does need meds, poor thing. The shot they gave, hopefully they gave, will be wearing off shortly. Did you say you have some Metacam? (I may be confusing this with someone else in another thread though..)


----------



## osprey (Jul 12, 2007)

Yikes, a spay with no meds sounds brutal. I agree about the metacam, see if you can get some for her. When I have taken rescues to and from their spays, they always give me metacam. They give the buns a shot that lasts a few hours, but by the evening of the spay they get metacam.

Excellent that your girl has eaten, that is really important. Do you have any fresh herbs or greens you can tempt her with? Parsley, basil, mint or cilantro maybe? The strong smell of herbs might encourage her to nibble.


----------



## tiabia0 (Jul 12, 2007)

We actually have like no metacam left. I think I'm gonna have my mom call the vet back tomorrow so I can pick some up because she doesn't look happy in her cage. I tried giving her romaine but she didn't want any both times. She's eaten hay and a little peach and has been drinking from a bowl.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2007)

Please do, and she will need some asap, I wouldn't do a double dose, butI would increase it. Then continue as needed.

Let us know if you get it and how it goes!


----------



## tiabia0 (Jul 12, 2007)

I told my mom we must call early tomorrow morning. I was told to try and get Buprenex or Tramadol because metacam isn't the greatest. Also there's only like .3cc of metacam left in my bottle! 

Will it be okay if I pick up meds in the morning since it's 10pm?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2007)

*tiabia0 wrote: *


> Also there's only like .3cc of metacam left in my bottle!


If you have that, can't you just give that to her, it'll help a little anyway. Go for it!


----------



## tiabia0 (Jul 13, 2007)

Will it be okay to give her the .5cc of metacam if I end up getting something different in the morning?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, just give that to her now, she needs it, the injection will be wearing off, if it hasn't already...


----------



## SParrott (Jul 13, 2007)

I had my girl spayed last week, and when I picked her up from the vets they told me I had to keep her away from any drafts and keep her warm, because after the operation and the anesthetic they have difficulty regulating their body temperature. 

This is probably why she is feeling cold. I would just make sure she is in a warm room with lots of bedding that she can snuggle up in.

Bailey didn't really eat or drink anything for 48 hours and the only thing she would eat was dandelions. She was pooping and peeing during this time but not a lot, although after about 48 hours it was as if someone had turned off a switch and she went back to being her normal self.


----------



## tiabia0 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cinnabun has been peeing and pooping. She still refuses pellets but munches on her hay. She drinks water out of the bowl when I put it beside her and she also took some sips of water from her water bottle today when I held it by her. She also refuses romaine. She ate another piece of peach today and we've been feeding her dandelions. She came out for a couple minutes before when I wiped down her cage and she was doing good. Her stomach looks good also. The vet just said give her dandelions and she seems to be doing good for not having meds, we discussed it with the vet. Also her body temperature was normal again this morning!


----------



## browneyedgal (Jul 13, 2007)

When NiuNiu was spayed, she was very drowsy when she came home. She refused food, only drank lots of water. The vet only gave me some Bio-Lapis powder to put in her water to help regulate her digestive system. No painkillers unfortunately. She refused food even into the second day. She was finally tempted by a slice of apple I handed to her but would not eat more. I force fed her some vegetarian baby food using a syringe. She hated it. But by the third day, she resumed to her normal self.

Her earswere feeling cold when she got home from the vets. I placed a hand towel over her to keep her warm. It did keep her warm enough. She managed to keep the hand towel over her even when she got up to go to the toilet.It was sooooo sweet! It was summer here when she was spayed anyway so she couldn't have been feeling too cold.

I hope that your bunny will pull through.

Browneyedgal


----------

